# Loaf cutter, mould and log splitter - work in progress



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 30, 2015)

So, having tired of have 4x 500g moulds for soaping, and having people snaffle up my bars before I have time to make more, I thought it time to make one larger mould.

I'm making an 8kg (oils) slab mould that should give me about 100 bars per batch. That means I have a big slab of soap and needed a log splitter, so I'm making one of those, too. Then I need a multi wire cutter for cutting the loaves in to bars, just because (wire cutters are their own reason!)

It's still a work in progress. This morning was cutting the wood and making the arms for the loaf cutter. This afternoon is finishing the arms and also fixing the frame for the slab mould and general sanding of all parts. Will update as it comes. 











The people that we rent this flat from have a really great work room in their cellar and the husband is letting me use it and helping me out, too. They are great, as without it I couldn't do this at all. 

Glad I don't go back to work until January 11!


----------



## Earthen_Step (Dec 30, 2015)

Very cool!  I'm excited to see the final mold, keep us updated.  <3 woodworking


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2015)

WTG!  My husband made all my stuff for me.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 30, 2015)

oooh ... a Fein sander. Yum! And that tablesaw with the cool angled fence. Also yum!!!!

The white chest of drawers in the background of your first photo looks like it's a piece from the last half of the 1800s or maybe even earlier. In one sense, it's a bit of a "white elephant" monstrosity, but cleaned up, it could be really attractive in the right setting.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, you're ambitious (and apparently talented too).  Good luck and have fun with the projects. Can't wait to see videos of cutting your hundred bar batches 

I noticed the dresser in the first pic too.  I have no idea how to date it but the detail on the edge is impressive.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks all. 

It's certainly ambitious. I'm by no means a good hand worker. I am fair-to-middling maybe, but that's all. The chap helping me (doing most of the work) is really the star. The work room is well kitted out indeed (and his house is full of wonderful odd pieces. Those drawers in the background are from an old French apothecary table. Not one from pottery barn!) which just makes it all so much easier. 

This afternoon we glued the raised base on to the main base of the mould, glued the mould sides together and glued the handle frame of the bar cutter together. We also cut the lines in the plastic chopping board, which I need to tidy up. 






Next session will be on Monday.


----------

